# [SOLVED] problem z konsolą.

## bula6595

Witam mam problem z przełączeniem się z KDE na konsole. 

skrót klawiszowy działa poprawnie przełącza się ale niestety mam dalej czarny ekran .. i nie widze nic. tylk opo odpaleniu KDE więc myślę ze cos jest nie tak z sterownikiem lub popaprałem coś w konfiguracji. 

na co zwracać uwagę ? 

jakieś moduły z kernela ? 

może grub ma złą konfigurację ?

ja już wyczerpałem pomysły.. niestety

będę wdzięczny za odpowiedzLast edited by bula6595 on Mon Dec 28, 2009 3:13 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## ArnVaker

Skorzystaj z jakiegoś sterownika bufora ramki (vesafb, uvesafb, ...) => http://www.gentoo-wiki.info/Framebuffer

----------

## SlashBeast

Nawet nie raczyles podac jakiego sterownika uzywasz i jaka masz karte graficzna.

----------

## soban_

Daj jeszcze emerge --info  :Wink: 

----------

## bula6595

faktycznie wkompilowanie framebufer w kernela pomogło dzienki .. 

kiedyś było tak ze oryginalne sterowniki nvidi nie chcyały wspołpracować z tym modułem wiec go odrazu wywaliłem a teraz  jakoś inaczej to działa .. jak widzę  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

kolejna sprawa. chciałbym przerobić kde na gnome bo niestety kde 4.X mi wogole nie przypada do gustu ( głownie chodiz o brak nażędzi developlerskich typu quanta .. ) 

mam laptopa i wiem ze niestety 11h kompilacji to dl aniego straszna sprawa ..  ( proc 93 stopnie grafika 108 stopni nie wiem czemu ) 

chciałbym wykożystać możliwość kompilacji tego wszystkiego na 2-3 kompach na raz . mam stacjonarkę ktora może w tym pomoc tylko dokońca nie wiem jak uzywać tych serverów kompilacji ..

----------

## SlashBeast

google "gentoo docs pl distcc".

----------

## soban_

 *bula6595 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> mam laptopa i wiem ze niestety 11h kompilacji to dl aniego straszna sprawa ..  ( proc 93 stopnie grafika 108 stopni nie wiem czemu ) 
> 
> 

 

Sprobuj oczyscic sprzet, bo byc moze kurz zatrzymal wiatraki. Chyba ze od nowosci tak sie zachowywal.

----------

## SlashBeast

Raczej zaladuj sterownik od grafiki, by sie jego magiczne oszczedzanie energii wlaczylo, wyczysc zeberka wiatraka w laptopie, zmien paste na AC5 na radiatorach i odwoltuj procesor.

----------

## soban_

Ja mialem taka sytulcje to wystarczylo w miejscu gdzie powietrze cieple wylatuje wyciagnac scianke (doslownie scianke) kurzu. Temp odrazu spadla o jakies 15/30'C. Jednak to co @SlashBeast napisal, tez napewno zmniejszy temperature. Radze tez sprawdzic czy wiatraki w ogole dzialaja  :Wink: 

 *SlashBeast wrote:*   

> (...)odwoltuj procesor.

  da sie na lapku w biosie zmieniac volty procka?

----------

## SlashBeast

Wystarczy uzyc acpi, latka na jadro linux-phc.

----------

## bula6595

ok tak po krotce mam lapa MSI VR630 X 

proc AMD Athlon x2 64 bit 2,0 Ghz 

Grafika Nvidia 9100m 256 Mb 

Płyta główna MIS 

i 3 zonki  :Very Happy: 

po pierwsze ma jeden radiator na procesor oraz czipset działa to na zasadzie miedzianego pręta przyłożonego do proca i czipsetu na końcu jest oczywiście radioator ( mały jak cholera .. ) i wiatraczek który pracuje ogolnie OK bo co 3-4 tygodnie rozkręcam obudowe i czyszcze go. 

ponadto HDD od Fujitsu co sie grzeje jak pokichany 

screen z temperatóry procka http://dzetasystem.pl/DS/screen1.png

wifi na atherosie co sprawia problemy i zajebiście ubogie menu biosu co pozwala mi AHCI wyłączyc ustawić botowalność urządzeń oraz sprawdzić zawartość "Puszki"  acpi zdaje si enie pracować ani na linuxie ani na windowsie .. straszne prblemy z hibernacją 

czuje ze lap poleci na servis gwarancyjny z długa listą usterek .. ale ogolnie podoba mi sie dobrze mi sie na nim racuje 2,5 h pracy na baterii ( w trybie eko ) 

16" matryca ładnie świeci i poprostu mi się podoba  :Smile:  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy: 

----------

## SlashBeast

Wydziel zonki do oddzielnych tematow i wtedy bedziemy rozkminiac problemy.

----------

## bula6595

co wiedziec chciałem to wiem mozna zamknac watek  :Smile: 

----------

## soban_

 *bula6595 wrote:*   

> ok tak po krotce mam lapa MSI VR630 X 
> 
> proc AMD Athlon x2 64 bit 2,0 Ghz 
> 
> Grafika Nvidia 9100m 256 Mb 
> ...

 

Mam tez Fujitsu ten sam typ radiatora co przedstawiles miedziany - mozna go podniesc i wygiac bez wiekszych problemow. Po podniesieniu jego i zdjeciu warstwy kurzu wszystko wrocilo do normy. Ogolnie chyba zaczne odradzac te firme skoro i Ty na nia narzekasz. Mam od poczatku problem z ATI, atheros owszem smiga jak marzenie, jednak te dodatkowe przyciski to zawsze problem... - bez ktorych wifi nie trybi! (pierwszy lapek na ktorym trzeba dodatkowe przyciski zaladowac tutaj bez smiechow z [acerhk] - co ma amilo fujitsu simens do acera(??)). Daj znac jak po serwisie bedzie sie zachowywac, bo jestem ciekaw...  :Wink:  jedyny + to tak jak mowisz bateria.

----------

## bula6595

soban_ nie zrozumieliśmy się  :Very Happy:  :Very Happy:  moj lap to MSI VR630  :Very Happy: 

dokładnie ten ! http://pl.msi.com/index.php?func=proddesc&maincat_no=135&cat2_no=418&prod_no=1650 tylk oz innym procem  :Very Happy: 

niestety moj radiator jest zamknięty ..  :Sad:   :Sad: ( czyli to pudełeczko zapałek z blaszkami w  srodku zamiast zapałem i jedyne czyszczenie to kompresor 4-7 BAR i modły by nie przecieło czegoś ważnego  :Very Happy: 

potem dołącze ci zdjęcie jak chcesz zobaczyć  jak to wygląda dokładnie  :Very Happy: 

tylko potem  :Very Happy:  albo w innym temacie  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Kurt Steiner

bula6595, skoro pierwotny problem został rozwiązany to proszę o dodanie "[SOLVED]" przed tematem jak nakazuje regulamin.

----------

